# R16 Hard Drive Upgrade?



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

For those of you with the R16, is it possible to replace the internal HD for more recording capacity, like can be done with the HR20-700?


Mb


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No it is not.

It is locked to a set size, just like the R15 is.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and of course you'd be voiding your customer agreement if you tried.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Even if you were to put larger drive in (and I think it will take up to a 250 GB drive), it will only use 160 GB total (100 user space, 60 reserved space). So you would gain no additional recording capacity by replacing it. The capacity is software coded, not based on the actual drive size installed.

Carl


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks guys... Thats what I figured, but I wanted to chk. 


Mb


----------

